# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Sobre el skywalker

## Kat33

wola a todos los forer@s, uff me estoy viciando a este foro ajajaja, pues nada que surfeado por la red de redes vi un video de crisS angel, ami me gusta mucho este mago, aver si aveces los cortes de camara y sus cositas de produccion cantan un poco, pero ami me gusta igual.
Pues eso que vi un video en el cual se ponia a volar en plena calle el video me gusto aunque me dio a pensar.

cables, gruas o motores silenciosos, AUNQUE porque no tambien puede ser el skywalker este artilugio por lo que e oido esta bien que opinais??

----------


## Ravenous

Hay muchos videos de Angel levitando, y en muchos, los diferentes cortes muestran diferentes levitaciones. Es decir, que si no especificas más, estamos apañados.

En cuanto al skywalker, pues casi mejor aprende la balducci. Es una mierda, un apaño teórico que en un video funciona guay, pero que no es viable en el mundo real, y menos para hacer a amiguetes.

----------


## Kat33

Hola ravenous el video es este http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=L8cnHR0johk el segundo 33 fue el que mas me gusto creo que es con grua

----------


## Ravenous

Dios, cada que veo ese video me crispa los nervios.

De skywalker nada. Con ella te levantas 8 cm si tienes suerte. 




> Desde la más profunda ignorancia en el tema de la levitación, la que se realiza a partir del segundo 0:40" ¿es posible sin ningún efecto hollywoodiense?


Si, es posible, pero hay que tener poderes.


Por otro lado, el tema de la patochadas de Christopher Sarantakos está más comentado y comentado y comentado y...
No llenemos el foro de nuevos temas que no tengan nada de nuevos.

----------


## Ayy

Jo... yo quiero ser como chris Angel... quiero tener amigos en hollywood para que me ayuden :(

----------


## eusonpablo

Si lo que hace Criss Angel en este vídeo lo hice yo el otro día delante de mi casa. Justo están haciendo una casa, me agarre al cable de la grua y no veas como levitaba, como gritaba el jefe de obra (de la impresión supongo).
Fuera tonterias, a mi ese tipo de numeritos para la tele yanki me parecen una chorrada. Yo disfruto mucho mas viendo a   Lavand, Green, Tamariz, Carroll etc.
Y puestos a hacer levitaciones del video solo en 2 (creo) no usa la misma grua que yo.

----------


## joweme

Tiene razon ravenous a mi tambien me crispa los nervios hay maneras mejores de levitacion

----------

